# Why does he dig and bite at my lap?



## ZoeStevens (Sep 10, 2013)

My big male bunny, Abe, likes to jump in my lap for pets but more often than not will begin digging and nipping at my lap/stomach. I haven't been able to get a clear answer on why - some say it's a dominance thing, but Abe is incredibly submissive so I'm not convinced. Some say they are happy but he doesn't seem too happy. He seems focused. Is he trying to make my lap comfortable for him? If so, why the nipping?

He's about 2 years old and neutered.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 10, 2013)

Jovi did this often when she was younger, she's six months now, and doesn't do it as often. We think that it's actually a happy bun thing. He's playing with you and giving you love nips. It was Jovi's way of asking for us to get busy with the pet pets. Check to see if he stops when you rub his head and back. If so, he might be telling you to get busy with his bunny loving.


----------



## JBun (Sep 10, 2013)

Sometimes digging at you can be a way to get your attention, but usually I've found that they just like messing with cloth and rearranging it. They use the digging and nipping to pull on the cloth to try and get it they way they like. Our buns probably don't understand our clothes are a part of us and they decide it's just something fun to play with. Discourage digging and nipping at your clothes, as that isn't a behavior you want to allow, and try having a towel on hand that he can mess around with instead.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 10, 2013)

I think some just have a cloth fetish.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 11, 2013)

I second the "distract him with a different cloth" suggestion. My evenings with Aria got much better once I gave her an old sheet to rearrange instead of digging the couch/carpet.


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 13, 2013)

Chuchu does this to my legs! It actually scares me, his teeth are HUGE! So what I do is either pet him (that will sometimes stop him) or I SOFTLY push his head down and say NO! If he doesnt listen to either one of those. I sit on the couch and away from him (kinda telling him you're on time out and cant be around me). THAT normally does the trick. I'm screwed once he figures out how to hop on the couch though, lol
Good luck!


----------



## Livibun (May 20, 2017)

My baby rabbit does it all the time when on my lap. Sometimes he wees and other times he does it when I stop stroking him then stops as soon as I resume. Can never tell what he's trying to say! Middlemuse. What breed is your bunny? Benjamin seems a very similar colour!


----------

